# Pregnant in Rehab



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

I have just found that I am pregnant and since I have just moved to Rehab and don't have a GP, I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a doctor. I don't want to use my school doctor as we are not planning on telling anyone until Xmas.

My first pregnancy went amazing, and I had a natural drug free delivery. I am a bit concerned I sill be pushed into a c- section, as I hear this is quite normal in Egypt. Any thoughts on this?

Thank you!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and of course congratulations on your pregnancy.
I do not know any doctors out that way but I am sure others do and will help you.
I do know a doctor in Maadi who I would recommend and as a plus he is fluent in English,


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

i had a vba2c in april with a doctor who delivers at al-nada in al-manial. her name is rasha kamel. she has an office in mohandessin and a clinic in al-manial. she also has an office in maadi - but i don't think she is there much. one of her #s is 02 2750 8518. she is very modern - and western trained.

i also delivered back in 2008 with nevine al-hefnawy. she is known for being a top OB here - but she is very pro c-section. her office is also in mohandessin and she also delivers in al-manial. her # is 20-2-37601605. (she surprised me with a c-section by claiming i had a narrow pelvis and couldn't deliver naturally.)

i have also seen omaima idris. she has offices on the corniche in giza and in maadi. i am sure if you google her - you can find her info as well...


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

I just came back to this, thanks for your info Meghan. I found a doctor with 28 years exp in Rehab and I quite like her, but she says an ultrasound at 22 weeks is how they check for congenital abnormalities and they don't do amnio's. I turned 40 last month so am a bit concerned. Did you have any prenatal testing, and if so, did your dr do it?
Thanks.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Neihu said:


> I have just found that I am pregnant and since I have just moved to Rehab and don't have a GP, I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a doctor. I don't want to use my school doctor as we are not planning on telling anyone until Xmas.
> 
> My first pregnancy went amazing, and I had a natural drug free delivery. I am a bit concerned I sill be pushed into a c- section, as I hear this is quite normal in Egypt. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, stick to a Doctor that actually does his Job , not just some butchers with licenses! Everybody just wants money here.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

Neihu said:


> I just came back to this, thanks for your info Meghan. I found a doctor with 28 years exp in Rehab and I quite like her, but she says an ultrasound at 22 weeks is how they check for congenital abnormalities and they don't do amnio's. I turned 40 last month so am a bit concerned. Did you have any prenatal testing, and if so, did your dr do it?
> Thanks.


I did not have anything done, but I am 30 and they don't often do testing until later. One OB I mentioned, Rasha Kamel, works in a few offices that do prenatal testing (the 12 week NT scan and Quad Screen at 16 weeks).


One office: WAFI

Another: She also works in the Fetal Medicine Unit at Kasr Al-Ainy. I know the hospital is scary, but the department is one of the main ones in Africa for Fetal Concerns. 

Fetal medicine Unit

hope these help!


----------

